# Need help finding the right handgun



## bculberson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am in need of some advice selecting a good handgun. It seems like as soon as I find one I am interested in I google for reviews of it and find a few bad reviews. I am sure all handguns will have their share of problems but I just want to make an informed decision before I buy.

A few specifics I am looking for are a full size gun and preferably something without composite/polymer parts. Not too concerned with weight, just not a big fan of plastic. :smt083 I'm going to be using this in the police academy and I think that restricts me to a 9mm, .40 or .45.

The gun I am leaning toward is a Beretta 92FS but it seems reviews on the gun are 50/50 good and bad. I also like the 96A1 because it is going to be offered in .40 S&W but its not available until July of this year, atleast that is what is on Beretta's website. Seem to be priced really well too.... 

Thanks in advance to everyone who responds.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

In 9mm if it has to be a metal frame I can think of two that would fit the bill.

The Bersa Thunder High Capacity Pro in 9mm. Shown below.








I own this gun and can speak for its quality and accuracy. I doubt you can get a better gun for the price. JMHO
Then there is the Beretta 92FS








If its good enough for the US military it should be good enough for Police work.

Also I just remembered there is the CZ 75. While I don't have any hands on with this pistol they are said to be excellent pistols at a very reasonable price. 









Speaking from past experiences with Taurus, I warn you away from them. I have bought several of their pistols (Wanting to be fair and give them every opportunity hoping QC would improve.) in the past and had nothing but trouble. Today I would not even keep one were it given to me. 
Some people buy them and swear by them, I almost lost my right hand to one of their hand guns disassembling itself while I was shooting it. Will never own one again and do not recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Freedom1911 said:


> ........
> Also I just remembered there is the CZ 75. While I don't have any hands on with this pistol they are said to be excellent pistols at a very reasonable price.


The CZ would be my choice of hose 3...and even though I havent owned a Tarus...Ive seen and handeled enough to know I dont want one AT ALL.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Sully2. If I were only allowed 1 hand gun I would have many for sale but not my P-01. Good luck on what ever you choose and good luck in the academy!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta 92FS is a great choice.

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

Stoeger Cougars come in 9mm & .40cal. Soon they will be introducing a .45cal.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Beretta 92 or the CZ75 both fit the bill, are reasonably priced, and are excellent guns.
As far as the reviews you are reading, take them with a "grain of salt." Find what fits you well and you like....and buy it. Keep it cleaned and maintained and you'll be allright, as long as you stick to the major manufacturers. I've come to the conclusion that most people posting bad things about good guns just don't know what they are talking about. Either they don't clean and lube them well enough, or not shooting with proper technique. Of course any manufacturer can have a few lemons, but your major players will fix any defects on their dime.


----------



## bculberson (Apr 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone, I will keep all this in mind while I am out looking for my new gun. I was also thinking the bad reviews on the 92FS were based on user error and bad ammunition. Two of the shotguns I own are Remington 1100's (a 2 3/4 and a 3 inch magnum) and almost everytime I take them out I usually hear how they are bad for jamming up but I keep them clean, lubed, and use good shells in them and I have never had them jam.

Thanks again everyone. :smt1099


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

First talk with the academy. They may have their own requirements or specifications if you use a personally owned gun in their course; or they may provide and maintain all firearms used during your live fire exercises.

If interested in owning your own handgun of a type most likely to be found in police holsters so that you have a familiar skill set when you do get on the job then Baretta or Sig for full metal guns.

Otherwise I say go for a 1911 or Hi power for the classic all steel approach.
Ruger classic P## or S&W classic ### or #### pistols for great value in used all steel.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*right gun*



bculberson said:


> Hello everyone! I am in need of some advice selecting a good handgun. It seems like as soon as I find one I am interested in I google for reviews of it and find a few bad reviews. I am sure all handguns will have their share of problems but I just want to make an informed decision before I buy.
> 
> A few specifics I am looking for are a full size gun and preferably something without composite/polymer parts. Not too concerned with weight, just not a big fan of plastic. :smt083 I'm going to be using this in the police academy and I think that restricts me to a 9mm, .40 or .45.
> 
> ...


are you joining the police?
that would dictate which gun you are to use
if not - and just going there to practice with your own gun then
1911 45 or 9mm - springfield for the 9mm
sig 220 45 - or sig 226 for 9mm (the P226 is in use by the U.S. Navy SEALs, Federal agents, and numerous law enforcement agencies including the Texas Rangers, Ohio State Highway Patrol and the Michigan State Police to name a few)
92fs is a fine choice
for revolvers
S&W 686 (357 and practice with 38specials) or the 629 (44mag and practice with 44 specials)
you will of course find 9mm ammo the cheapest and easiest to find


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

bculberson said:


> Hello everyone! I am in need of some advice selecting a good handgun. It seems like as soon as I find one I am interested in I google for reviews of it and find a few bad reviews. I am sure all handguns will have their share of problems but I just want to make an informed decision before I buy.
> 
> A few specifics I am looking for are a full size gun and preferably something without composite/polymer parts. Not too concerned with weight, just not a big fan of plastic. :smt083 I'm going to be using this in the police academy and I think that restricts me to a 9mm, .40 or .45.
> 
> ...


I would look at these:

-SIG Sauer P226 (either in .40 S&W, or .357 SIG)
-SIG Sauer P220 (.45ACP)
-You might also like the H&K USP
-The M1911 (Springfield TRP would be my choice if I was LEO)
-CZ75 is a great one as mentioned
-Browning Hi-Power
-Para Ordinance LDA

Honestly, I'm a 1911 man. I would stick by a 1911 in almost any situation. It's one of the most accurate semi-autos ever built. But I admit it has its flaws. It's heavy compared to most pistols. It doesn't have a huge magazine capacity unless you go with like a Para 1911.

I also listed the H&K USP .45. It is one of the most accurate, toughest guns I've ever shot out of the box. 10 round capacity. Not too heavy. Only downside is that they are expensive.

Those would be my recommendations. Good luck.

As for the 92FS, it's a good gun, don't get me wrong. But personally, I dislike it for the same reasons the military originally did. I can't shoot it accurately. I think the trigger is much too heavy. And I question the effectiveness of the 9x19 round compared to others.

And if you get a 1911, try to stay away from anything like a Gold Cup or things that are more "competition guns." These are more tightly tuned for accuracy and won't be as reliable as the A1 models or more 'standard' models.

These are my three suggestions...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

bculberson. Keep in mind you will never find a brand of gun that has perfect reviews, perfect performance, perfect perfection. Not even Glock.
Every brand has their lemons. Some more than others, some nearly non at all. But any gun can fail.
Some times you get a bad review simply because the person does not like the brand. So no matter how well made and dependable the gun is. You will never hear a positive report from them.
Your best bet is to find a range that rents pistols and rent some that you like and shoot them till you decide which one you like best.

Some time back, I would never have recommended a Glock, today they are near the top of my recommendation list. Near only because I have a few pistols that share the top spot and Glock is one of them. You did not want poly so it was not suggested.

I hope you find something you like. 
Find one gun and stick with it for a while. Learn it well. Have fun


----------

